# Putting in a skylight



## Easy_rhyno (May 5, 2008)

I am a general purpose handyman and have done it all except for installing a skylight. My neighbor wants a V-lux installed and it looks pretty straight forward. I have 24" OC rafters and a very walkable roofline 6/12. The install looks easy enough and I know what I'll have (approx) in materials. What I don't know is what to tell him for labor because I've never done one before. 

Anyone with experience putting one in please let me know your thoughts. The skylight and flashing kit is $400.00. The lumber/plywood,etc is approx. $150.00. Misc caulk,nails etc $50.00. The drywall will be about $350.00 -$500.00 per my drywallers word. So that's about $1,100.00 in materials. I was thinking $2,500.00 total would cover everything safely. Sound about right? 

Thanks.
J.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

welcome , sounds in the ballpark, assuming you dont find any suprises when you open up the cieling, also , watch out for multiple roofs.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I've put a bunch of v-lux skylights in. Their pretty easy. Cut your opening, install curb, flashing, caulk. There should be some directions in the box in case you have any questions. You should have no problem. $1400, not a bad days work.


----------



## Easy_rhyno (May 5, 2008)

genecarp said:


> welcome , sounds in the ballpark, assuming you dont find any suprises when you open up the cieling, also , watch out for multiple roofs.


 
Funny you should say that. They added on years ago and the new roofline went over the old existing. So I actually have to go through two roofs. I figured I would cut out the outside roofline opening and then find center and plumb down to find center on the interior old roof. How much more would this add to the cost? Thanks!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Odds are not good that the rafters 
will be stacked, and if the original
is a truss you do not want to
cut that one.


----------



## Easy_rhyno (May 5, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Odds are not good that the rafters
> will be stacked, and if the original
> is a truss you do not want to
> cut that one.


 
Excellent point. The originals look to be rafters as well. This means more bracing, lumber and labor.......so all in all this really is more of a $4,500.00 job then.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

can not really give you a $, to many variables without seeing house, also we all have different overheads, work at different paces, and require different rates..


----------



## Easy_rhyno (May 5, 2008)

Just trying to get a ballpark. Like I said I've done just about everything but just never a skylight so I know I'm able to do it and do it well. Just trying to figure out a fair estimate. Thanks.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Are you going to peel the shingles off around your new hole? Are there multiple layers of shingles, the whole double roof thing is enough to make someone tell the person who wants the sklight that they are crazy. Dunno, I will say the last ones I installed were 2 next to each other and one above. It takes a long time to flash and shingle around skylights. Especially if you do it the right way.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Easy_rhyno said:


> Funny you should say that. They added on years ago and the new roofline went over the old existing. So I actually have to go through two roofs. I figured I would cut out the outside roofline opening and then find center and plumb down to find center on the interior old roof. How much more would this add to the cost? Thanks!


Velux comes with complete instructions and an excellent support team. They also have their own installation crews, you could sub out the install to them, then finish the inside yourself. You need roofing and framing experience so it doesn't end up being a leaker. Are you familiar with step flashing?


----------

